
The non-western books that every student should read - vishnubansal
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2016/nov/26/the-non-western-books-that-every-student-should-read
======
FullMtlAlcoholc
I'd add to this list Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe and "The wind-up bird
Chronicle by Haruki Murakami

